# dirty birdies. filthy lovin.



## Mankini (Feb 24, 2016)

http://gawker.com/5896902/should-i-...crotch-sweat-at-the-gym-asks-very-single-lady

http://isitnormal.com/story/sniff-a-pretty-girls-seat-cushion-39962/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 24, 2016)

This is neither helpful, nor a 'resource', nor in line with the subject matter of this website. I understand this is kind of funny to you, but this isn't reddit or 4chan, and we prefer to keep this kind of mindless stuff off StP.

Thread locked.


----------

